# Different kind of hot rod



## bandit109 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmmm...........

I saw a thread on another forum about making a riding mower go 30-40 mph by changing the pulleys............I think this may solidify my ******* status, but I do have an extra 18 hp yard man mower in the shed in the back yard rotting away.

I've gotta try it!


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Sounds good...but you might want to check out http://www.letsmow.com/!


----------

